# Who Is Your Favorite Fantasy Writer?



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 8, 2011)

With two teenagers, I am seeing more and more of this stuff.   However, when I was that age, I detested the genre.    But now I am a roaring Harry Potter and Terry Pratchett fan.

Anyway, who do you like and why


----------



## Oddball (Jan 8, 2011)

_*HAHAHAHAHA!*_

Paul Krugman came immediately to mind before I clicked on the thread!


----------



## Intense (Jan 8, 2011)

Ayn Rand. Hands down. Life changing and Prophetic.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you know this?


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> With two teenagers, I am seeing more and more of this stuff.   However, when I was that age, I detested the genre.    But now I am a roaring Harry Potter and Terry Pratchett fan.
> 
> Anyway, who do you like and why



i thought of ayn rand as soon as i saw the thread. 

but for real? tolkien. has to be.

my son loves rick riordan.


----------



## anuthervoice (Jan 8, 2011)

Clive Barker.
imagica, weaveworld.......


----------



## syrenn (Jan 8, 2011)

I LOVE Tolkien and Frank Herbert(Dune).  Rowling has come up on my list also, i am quite the fan of the Potter series.


----------



## daveman (Jan 8, 2011)

Tolkien.  He created a world and a history matched by none.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 8, 2011)

Heinlin, but seriously, no Stephen King selection?


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 8, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Heinlin, but seriously, no Stephen King selection?



i fell in love with christine....


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 8, 2011)

Only ten options.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Heinlin, but seriously, no Stephen King selection?
> ...



Try "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon".  Gorgeous writing.....and there's a pop up edition, which must be righteous.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 8, 2011)

mine is a guy by the name of R.Dean.....great fantasy writer....


----------



## hjmick (Jan 9, 2011)

Bradbury... Asimov... Burroughs... Dick... There are others...


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2011)

I enjoyed Robert Jordan


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 9, 2011)

Arthur C. Clarke and Greg bear captivated me....


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2011)

There are so many great authors it's hard to pick just a few... Piers Anthony, R.A. Salvatore, Robert Heinlein, David Eddings, Tamora Pierce, Robert Jordan. Just to name a very few.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 10, 2011)

Tolkien is king.  

I've also enjoyed Piers Anthony (particularly the Incarnations series), Stephen R. Donaldson, Robert Jordan, Tad Williams, C. S. Lewis, David Eddings...and don't forget Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 10, 2011)

I´m missing anne rice in the poll. Memnoch the devil was mindbreaking


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I LOVE Tolkien and Frank Herbert(Dune).  Rowling has come up on my list also, i am quite the fan of the Potter series.



do you know _"the people from santaroga"_. It´s a wonderful short story of Frank Herbert.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 15, 2011)

Only had 10 slots, so Ann Rice fans got bit.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 4, 2011)

JRR Tolkein, RA Salvatore, and Laurell K Hamilton are probably my top three right now. 

For me it's always about the ability to visualize the scene and characters who I actually care about. All three of those authors do an excellent job in their storytelling of helping me visualize their work and creating characters that I care about and want to see again and again.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 4, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Heinlin, but seriously, no Stephen King selection?



The OP left out many including Kurt Vonnegut, Frank Hebert, Issac Assimov, Gene Roddenbery, and Rod Serling in favor of cheap political digs.


----------



## avos (Mar 8, 2011)

I grew up in Harry Potter books so therefore my first choice is J K Rowling then Stephanie Meyer. Their books open us up to the other world that's why we get easily hooked up on it.


----------



## Zander (Mar 8, 2011)

George RR Martin is the best fantasy writer alive today, imho.


----------



## westwall (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm pretty old school so Tolkien gets my vote.  Stephen R. Donaldsons The Chronicles of Thomas Covenent the Unbeliever is amazingly well written.  There were so many levels to it that I was quite enchanted by the series.  I also am enjoying the Eric Flint 1632 series.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Heinlin, but seriously, no Stephen King selection?
> ...



He lives about 30 minutes from me....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 8, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> With two teenagers, I am seeing more and more of this stuff.   However, when I was that age, I detested the genre.    But now I am a roaring Harry Potter and Terry Pratchett fan.
> 
> Anyway, who do you like and why



I can't believe you left out Larry Niven.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 8, 2011)

People - Science Fiction is not Fantasy!

They are two distinct genres.

Currently, my favorite fantasy writer is Philip Pullman; I love "His Dark Materials" trilogy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kerri Sharp,

The Black Lace Book Of Women's Sexual Fantasies (Black Lace Book Of Women Sexual Fantasies)


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't really read fantasy books much (Unless you count some of Ann Rice's stuff) but one of my daughters loves them.  For teens  I think these two are her favorites.

Artemis fowl series-Eoin Colfer.

And

Anything by Angie Sage.


----------



## avos (Apr 8, 2011)

When it comes to fantasy author, first thing that comes to my mind is J.K Rowling since I'm a huge Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 8, 2011)

Masquerade is my favorite fantasy writer...  Oh yeah!


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Apr 8, 2011)

The kids got me reading Rifts, which is actually a roll playing game, but a great read. I have read most of Hunter Thompsons stuff, some Hemmingway.


----------



## editec (Apr 8, 2011)

By fantasy I guess you mean sci-fi and or fantasy, right?

It's been a while since I read that stuff and many of you mentioned authors whose works I once read a lot.

Nobody mentioned Phillip Jose Farmer, though.

So I just did.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 2, 2011)

No idea why there isn't an "other" category, but that's my choice.    I'd go with Piers Anthony.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of good choices.    I have found some interesting new material.

New ones I recommend Kelly Armstrong.... But only for the really strong of stomach. 
                                    Jasper Fforde
                                    SM Stirling




As for fans of Anne Rice... I have two words.   Bite me.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine are not included. Rowling, Butcher, and GRRM.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 2, 2011)

That is humiliating.   I just now noticed that I wrote it as AK rather than JK Rowling.

JK Rowling is the person who was supposed to be #4 on the list.    m(    )m


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 2, 2011)

Obviously a mere child* starting this else the list would have included H.P. Lovecraft.


_**Chronological* comment only - don't read anything into it_


----------

